# Ics Lockscreen (Miui)



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

Is there a good port of the ics lockscreen for MIUI yet? I saw the one on Droid life for cm7 but it doesn't work with MIUI. :'(


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

www.miui.us --> developement

Couple good ones in there as well as a full theme.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

Widgetlocker just released an update with sense 3.0 and ics lockscreens. It looks and works great, fully customizable.


----------



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah widgetlocker looks like the best option I guess. I'll use that until I find something better. Thanks for the update. Didn't think to see what was new from widgetlocker.


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

No prob! You are welcome.


----------

